# Stihl 051



## qbilder (Feb 27, 2013)

Anybody have experience with an 051? There's one on the bay i'm considering. I was deciding between it and an ms660 that was on there, but got outbid on the 660 with just a few seconds left. I understand the 051 is 89cc's, which puts it in the range of milling, but I haven't heard much about them. It's an old saw but the size is tempting. Opening bid I think is around $275 with a BIN of $375. No bar & not much info in the description, but hints that somebody has tinkered with it. Looks to be a pawn shop or thrift store selling it. I have no idea what it's worth or if it's worth having at all for milling. Any thoughts?


----------



## TPA (Feb 27, 2013)

I have one that I intend to use for milling. I got it running, but I think it probably needs a little more tweaking (fuel filter, muffler cleaning etc) to get all the power out of it.

I have a 33" .404 b/c on it and it has no problem burying the entire bar, but I have to watch how much I push on it because it will bite deep and bog. It will do fine milling probably up to the amount of bar I have available (maybe 28"), I'm not sure after that.

The top speed is carb limited, there is a bypass in the carb that causes it to run rich at full throttle but it cleans up in the cut. Lots of torque but low rpms.

My guess is that an 066/660 would be more satisfying.


----------



## qbilder (Feb 27, 2013)

TPA said:


> I have one that I intend to use for milling. I got it running, but I think it probably needs a little more tweaking (fuel filter, muffler cleaning etc) to get all the power out of it.
> 
> I have a 33" .404 b/c on it and it has no problem burying the entire bar, but I have to watch how much I push on it because it will bite deep and bog. It will do fine milling probably up to the amount of bar I have available (maybe 28"), I'm not sure after that.
> 
> ...



Was what I was thinking. I find 660's for $500 or so pretty often in good shape. But the torque of the old saws is something i'd like to try on milling.


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought one on Craigslist in October and have run the p*ss out of it on big oak, hickory, and locust trunks, stumps, and for some noodling. It came with a 25" bar and .404 chain. It handles the combo very easily. I considered getting a bigger bar for it, but bought a 084 so it will likely wear the larger bar. Good thing though is that the bars will be compatible for both saws.

I bought mine for $300. It was very clean and started on the 3rd pull after I fueled it for the first time. The eBay saw from your link is in slightly rougher shape than mine, but if it runs as the seller says, go for it. I hope you get it for the $275 number though.

Best of luck


----------



## TPA (Feb 27, 2013)

I would also mention that the 051 is about 10 lbs heavier than an 066.


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, good point, definitely not the saw for bucking 16" firewood. Great to sit on the big stuff and let the old torque carry it through.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 27, 2013)

I got my 51 off the bay i think 175 . no run the muffler was pluged up with oil ,after i got it clean she runs like new , on the mill its quiet ,and smooth, slower than a 660 but more relaxing to run .


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 28, 2013)

john taliaferro said:


> I got my 51 off the bay i think 175 . no run the muffler was pluged up with oil ,after i got it clean she runs like new , on the mill its quiet ,and smooth, slower than a 660 but more relaxing to run .



Sorry but there is something wrong with your 051 if it is quiet. The 051 has a reputation as one of the nicest sounding saws and in my opinion it is louder than an 075 or even an 090.


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 28, 2013)

I started milling with a beat up old 051 in 1994. to say that that saw was rode hard and put up wet would be an understatement.  It came to me with a 42" bar and when I neded a new bar I slaped another 42" on it. I milled a lot of lumber with that saw and a few years ago I picked up a mint 051 for $300 and converted it to an 075 and my old 051 is now my back up milling saw.

The saws are carb limited by a valve that richens them out on the top end. it is very easy to disable the limiter valve by cutting a small circle from a pop can and installing it under the limiter valve. This will get the saw up around 10,000 rpm.

I like the 051/075/078 for milling because the exhaust exits on the side rather than the front where it bounces off the log and back into the saw, Not to mention the operators face. In over 15 years of milling with either an 051 or an 075 I have never siezed a saw. In fact I put a new set of rings in the saw in 1995 and it is still running the same piston, cylinder and rings.

an 066 will out cut an 051 when milling 24" or less. in 36" logs the 051 is still cutting at almost the same speed and the 066 will start to slow down a bit. More importanly in 10-15 years the 051 will still be going strong, the 066 might if you catch the intake boot riping before it siezes the saw.

the 051 weighs just a hair under 25 lbs for the power head. Not sure what an 066 weighs but for milling it really dosn't metter.


----------



## qbilder (Feb 28, 2013)

BlueRider said:


> I like the 051/075/078 for milling because the exhaust exits on the side rather than the front where it bounces off the log and back into the saw, Not to mention the operators face. In over 15 years of milling with either an 051 or an 075 I have never siezed a saw. In fact I put a new set of rings in the saw in 1995 and it is still running the same piston, cylinder and rings.
> 
> an 066 will out cut an 051 when milling 24" or less. in 36" logs the 051 is still cutting at almost the same speed and the 066 will start to slow down a bit. More importanly in 10-15 years the 051 will still be going strong, the 066 might if you catch the intake boot riping before it siezes the saw.



This is EXACTLY the kind of info I was poking around for, a comparison between the two saws and some experience as a milling saw. Thank you!

Now about that 075 conversion.......how tough to do & are parts still available for the conversion? More importantly, is it a worthy mod?


----------



## excess650 (Feb 28, 2013)

I do run an 066BB for milling. IIRC, powerhead weight is supposed to be 16.5#, and it is petite and light compared to my 3120. The extra weight should not be an issue, but extra torque would definitely be a plus. Even though a 51 might turn less revs, it might actually cut just as quickly as a 660 if the rakers are set to take advantage of the saw's torque. It sounds like the older Stihls are pretty durable, so might be worth pursuing, and cost effective at that compared to a 660.


----------



## BlueRider (Mar 1, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Now about that 075 conversion.......how tough to do & are parts still available for the conversion? More importantly, is it a worthy mod?



It depends on which version of the 051 you have. The early one has two notches on the case where the cylinder mounts that looks like it is clearance for the connecting rod, it is actually for the transfer ports. the later 051 has a perfect circle where the cylinder mounts. the later 051 is the best candidate to convert as it will take any 075/076/TS760 cylinder. the early 051 will only take an early 075 cylinder.

New TS760 cylinders are available from the dealer or you can find them on ebay. if you use the TS760 or the 076super cylinder it has a larger intake port and you will also need the phenolic intake block. the same carb works on any of the 051/075/076/TS 510/TS 760 saws. with the TS760 cylinder you will also need the exhauset from either a ts760 which won't have a spark arrestor or one from a 076. 

The 051 uses 5mm bolts to secure the cylinder to the case and the 075/076 uses 6mm studs. the bolt patern is the same so all you need os to drill and tap the existing cylinder bolt holes for the larger studs. I put some grease on the drill and tap and did mine without spliting the case. 

I think I spent $180 for a P&C and close to another $100 on other parts, plus $300 for a mint condition 051 so for $600 I ended up with a nearly brand new 111cc milling saw.


----------



## magictoad (Mar 2, 2013)

Ebay uk has a unused 051 AV and a 041 AV at the moment.

Should anyone over the pond wish to purchase said saw, you can send it to me to play with for a few weeks just to make sure it work ok :hmm3grin2orange:then i can post it on to you.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like an easy enough job. I have been bidding on 051's & 075's but am getting outbid on them. Haven't found a cherry yet so i'm just giving the "good if I do, no big deal if I don't" bids.


----------



## TPA (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a bad time of year to buy saws on Ebay. The market should cool down in a couple of months. This is firewood season for a lot of folks.

I got my 051 off the bay for $120 during the "off" season. It didn't have a b/c, and needed a carb rebuild, but it runs now, so good deals can be had with the proper timing.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 2, 2013)

TPA said:


> This is a bad time of year to buy saws on Ebay. The market should cool down in a couple of months. This is firewood season for a lot of folks.
> 
> I got my 051 off the bay for $120 during the "off" season. It didn't have a b/c, and needed a carb rebuild, but it runs now, so good deals can be had with the proper timing.



Yeah i'm noticing that. Seems even ok saws are going for gold on ebay. Besides, I just found an 044 today at a local pawn shop for $175. He started it & let me look it over. It revs nice, idles nice, sounds solid, has good compression, and nothing is cracked or broken. Bad thing is that it leaks fuel when tipped on it's side, and only has an 18" bar and worn out chain. Good thing is that it's an 044 in running condition for $175. I think he'll come down a little more. He didn't want to go any lower until he could see if he could easily fix the fuel leak. He thinks it's a tank vent or that the fuel is leaking out of the carb. I told him I would be back monday & if still leaking, I would give him $150. He agreed, but if it was just a tank vent tube or something simple then it's $175.

My plan for it is to put a big bore jug & piston on it, a dual port muffler, and a 25" bar. Maybe a new tank if it needs it, which I don't think it will. He doesn't know it's an 044. He has a Husky 55 sitting there that he said I could buy if I was looking for a big saw, but it would be $250. He knew the Stihl was a 4 something, but couldn't recall exactly what, so the 55 was bigger. To his credit, the 044 plate is missing, so there's no ID on the saw without running numbers. But since 55 is bigger than 44, the Husky is bigger & worth more:msp_wink: If he knew much about it, I wouldn't be getting it for $175. That's not a screaming deal, but it's a good deal & I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## TPA (Mar 2, 2013)

qbilder said:


> That's not a screaming deal, but it's a good deal & I don't have to pay shipping.



I can hear it screaming all the way over here on the other side of Texas!

That's about $300 less than they are going for on Ebay, plus you got the chance to look it over and see that its a good saw! 

Hope you walk away with it for $150


----------



## BobL (Mar 3, 2013)

Do't forget when milling on a slope weight is an advantage.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 3, 2013)

BobL said:


> Do't forget when milling on a slope weight is an advantage.



Of all the things I have seen & read regarding milling, that's one thing that stuck! Thanks :msp_thumbup:


----------



## magictoad (Mar 3, 2013)

magictoad said:


> Ebay uk has a unused 051 AV and a 041 AV at the moment.
> 
> Should anyone over the pond wish to purchase said saw, you can send it to me to play with for a few weeks just to make sure it work ok :hmm3grin2orange:then i can post it on to you.




051 went for $469

041 went for $300


----------



## TPA (Mar 3, 2013)

I put together my alaskan mill today and tried it out on a 12" sugar maple log that was about 3 feet long.

Just for perspective, I started out using my 455 Rancher, freshly sharpened the chain and started cutting. I went 6" down the log in 5 minutes. 

I put the 051 in the mill, and cut 3 boards off the log in the next 5 minutes.

Night and Day difference.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 4, 2013)

Where you at in Texas that you're milling sugar maple? NE Texas?


----------



## TPA (Mar 4, 2013)

East, East Texas. Sam Rayburn Lake area.

It's southern sugar maple

Acer floridanum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't see it all that frequently, and the biggest one I've seen is about 24" diameter. This is the first time I've seen boards made from it.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 4, 2013)

Well never got either one. The pawn shop guy was being sketchy about the 044, and my saw shop guy talked me out of it. The 051 went without a single bid. I had been watching it for a week or more, planning to grab it if cheap enough, but still $275 for an old saw with no bar or chain is a little steep. Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## TPA (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been watching 051s for some time now. Here's a couple of observations.

$275 is a bit much for any 051. The ranges I've seen lately are:

$200-$250 running with a large bar and chain...more if in good cosmetic condition (collectors)
$150-200 for a running saw with no bar or chain depending on appearance
$100-170 not running but probably easy to repair (like carb rebuild) a little more with a bar
$90-120 not running, hard to fix, parts missing

You would be best off getting one with a bar that is not running but all the parts are there. They are very easy to work on unless you have to split the case.

If you are not comfortable working on it, get one that is running with the bar. The bar will set you back some if you have to buy it separately. Baileys sells a 33" carlton on ebay for $48 shipped brand new if you have to get one without the bar.


----------



## BlueRider (Mar 5, 2013)

The 051/075 are easy to work on and things like carb kits are easy to find and not too expensive. same for rings and most of the nuts and bolts. Pistons and cylinders are not hard to find but they can get a bit pricy. 

Something to look out for on a high millage 051/075 is the oil pump can get worn out and they are hard to find parts and expensive. I paid just over $100 plust shipping for the pump and iil seal and that was 10 years ago. An auxilary oiler is a work around for milling but if you ever want to buck logs it will be without oil.

If you end up with a saw that needs work I have a late model 051 piston & cylinder with good rings that I would let go for a very reasonable price to someone building a milling saw.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks fellas! I'll keep that stuff in mind. I'd like to have something less than the 084 so that I can have two mills set up, one big one not so big.


----------

